# SpeedFan - Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

*SpeedFan - Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*AMD* 
* Intel* 



 Hallo Forum,

Frei nach dem Motto, "User helfen User"
hab ich mir gedacht, mach ich hier noch ein Kompatibilitätslisten-Thread auf. 
Um anderen Usern das Benutzen bzw. Einrichten von SpeedFan deutlich zu erleichtern,
könnt ihr hier nachlesen ob und in wieweit euer MB Kompatibel ist.


*Dass ganze klappt natürlich nur, wenn ihr mich dabei unterstüzt!*

Deshalb bitte ich euch:

Auch wenn ihr SpeedFan nicht braucht,mögt oder wollt, dass ihr euch mal ein paar Minuten Zeit nehmt,
Speedfan installiert und prüft welche Lüfteranschlüsse SpeedFan auf euren Mainboard's ansteuern kann und mit welchem Regler dies möglich ist.
Wer daran Teilnehmen möchte, den möchte ich bitten hier sehr gewissenhaft vorzugehen, dass heißt:
Wirklich alle Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard prüfen, auch wenn ihr da eigentlich keine Lüfter angeschlossen habt (also mal ein anschließen zum testen) .
Bitte beachtet auch dass es möglich ist, dass ein Regler auch mehrere Lüfteranschlüsse ansprechen kann. Es kann auch vorkommen dass Lüfter angesteuert, aber nicht ausgelesen werden können oder umgekehrt, auch das solltet ihr bitte beachten.​ 
Wer mir Informationen zukommen lassen möchte, sollte dies bitte wie folgt tun:​

 *Mainboard* 
*PCB Revision* 
*Steuerung möglich? Ja oder Nein (sollten alle Lüfteranschlüsse mit SpeedFan gesteuert werden können: "ja, Full" | nicht alle Lüfteranschlüsse: "Ja, teilweise")
* 
*Wenn ja, **Lüfteranschlüssbezeichnungen (onboard oder im Handbuch) der Lüfteranschlüsse die angesteuert werden können (z.B. CPU_FAN )
* 
*Reglernummer in SpeedFan (z.B."PWM2") u**nd Chip in SpeedFan* 
*Lüfterspeed auslesen möglich? wenn ja welche ?* 
*Z.B. so:
*


 Asus Crosshair V Formula Z 
 Rev. 1.01 
 Ja, Teilweise 
 CPU_FAN / CPU_CPU_OPT = PWM2 = IT8721F = Fan1 / Fan2 
 CHA_FAN1-3 =  PWM3  = IT8721F = k.A. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Informationen über Chip und Regler findet ihr hier: *Configure | Konfiguration* *->* *Speeds | Geschwindigkeit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wer sich mit SpeedFan nicht auskennt, den möchte ich bitten sich erst das hier anzusehen:
*
*HOW TO SpeedFan | Wie nutze ich SpeedFan?!*
​ 
Ich freue mich über jede Mail und jeden Beiträge die helfen diese Liste stetig zu erweitern & sage schon mal danke an alle die mitmachen! Jeder der mitmacht wird ausserdem namentlich genannt, soll ja nicht ganz umsonst für euch sein. 

MfG
Flexsist


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

*AW: SpeedFan | Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

*AMD*
​ getestet mit *SpeedFan 4.50 Final*



 Mainboard | Rev. | Steuerung möglich? | steuerbare Lüfter (MB Lüfteranschlussbezeichnung) | SpeedFan-Regler | von Chip|Speed auslesen möglich?|bereitgestellt  von
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z | 1.01 | Ja, teilweise | 
*CPU_FAN*, *CPU_OPT*
*/*
*CHA_FAN 1*, *CHA_FAN 2*, *CHA_FAN 3*
 |
* PWM 2*
*/*
*PWM 3*
 | 
*IT8721F*
 | 
*CPU_FAN* = *Fan1**, CPU_OPT*
 = 
*Fan2*
 | 
*Flexsist*

MSI 970A-G46 | 2.0 | Ja, teilweise | 
*CPUFAN*
*/*
*SYSFAN 1*
 | 
*PWM 1*
*/*
*PWM 2*
 |
* F71889A *
| 
*CPUFAN*
=
*Fan1 / *
*SYSFAN1*=*Fan2 /*
*SYSFAN2*=*Fan3*
 | 
*Fegefeuer69*


----------



## Flexsist (29. August 2014)

*AW: SpeedFan | Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

*Intel*​ ​ 

 Mainboard | Rev. | Steuerung möglich? | steuerbare Lüfter (MB  Lüfteranschlussbezeichnung) | SpeedFan-Regler | von Chip|Speed auslesen  möglich?|bereitgestellt  von

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H | 1.0 | Ja, teilweise   | 
*CPU_FAN*
*/*
*SYS_FAN 1, *
*SYS_FAN 2, *
*SYS_FAN 3*
 | 
*PWM 1 *
&
* PWM 3*
*/*
*PWM 2*
|
* IT8728F*
 | 
*CPU_FAN=k.A. *
*/ SYS_FAN 1,2,3=k.A.*
 | 
*Kandzi*


----------



## Kandzi (30. August 2014)

*AW: SpeedFan | Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

So ich hoffe das entspricht deinen Anforderungen^^

Mainbaord: GA-Z77X-D3H Rev 1.0

Steuerung möglich = Ja, teilweise
Sensortyp	ITE IT8728F  (ISA A30h)

PWM1=Cpu_Fan
PWM2=Sys_Fan 1,2,3
PWM3=Cpu_Fan
Speed auslesen= CPUFAN, SYSFAN 1,2,3

So den Edit für die obere Tabelle überlasse ich dir :p


----------



## Flexsist (30. August 2014)

*AW: SpeedFan | Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Hallo,

Erstmal danke das du mitmachst! 

Sehe ich das richtig? Bei dem Mainboard kannst du den CPU Fan mit PWM 1 & PWM 3 ansteuern?
Oder hast du zwei CPU-Lüfteranschlüsse?
Wenn ja können die doch nicht beide CPU_FAN heißen oder?

MfG


----------



## Kandzi (30. August 2014)

*AW: SpeedFan | Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Jo, verstehs auch net aber wenn ich bei PWM1 z.B. 100% einstelle und beim PWM3 0%, dann läuft mein CPU lüfter mit ca. 200rpm.
Wenn ich PWM3 auf 100% stelle läuft der Lüfter mit 1300rpm.
Stelle ich PWM1 auf 50% läuft der Fan mit ca. 800rpm

Hab nur einen CPU Anschluss. 
Brauchst irgendein Screenshot? Vl hilft das weiter


----------



## Flexsist (30. August 2014)

*AW: SpeedFan | Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Hm, Okay.

Nö Passt schon. 

MfG


----------



## Bullnados (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Lebt das Projekt noch?
An sich ist die Idee super. Vorallem, wenn man gleich die Profile hier hochlädt. Evtl. könnte man dem Entwickler dann gleich gesammelt ein paar Profile schicken.
Bisher scheint es ja sehr sürftig zu sein. Die HerstellerHompage ist bzgl. neueren Boards auch sehr mau ausgestattet.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Jo, läuft noch.


----------



## Chilli (15. November 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Hi

Super Anleitung, vielen Dank. 
Ich hät da eine Frage zu den Einstellungen "Benutzerdefiniert" Ich hab für PWM Mode als Auswahl: Manual, Thermal Cruise, Speed Cruise, Smart Fan IV, und einige Do Not Use.
Kannst du mir Erklären, was die Einstellungen genau bewirken?
Ich nutze Speedfan seit längerem, und zwar regel ich meine Gehäuselüfter über die Temp der Graka. Mach ich kein Spiel, benötige ich die Gehäuselüfter nicht. Meine Einstellung bei Benutzerdefiniert ist übrigens "Manual" und es läuft wie gewünscht. 

Chilli


----------



## Flexsist (17. November 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Hi

Leider kann ich dir das auch nicht genau sagen, ich selbst habe diese nicht zur Verfügung im Moment. Könnte daran liegen das ich keine PWM sondern nur normale Lüfter nutze und dies im Bios auch so eingestellt habe.
Ich denke es hat was mit der MB Steuerung zu tun. "Manual" steht in deinem Fall  dann wohl für  "Software Controlled" nehme ich an. 
Könntest du mir mal  Screenshot(s) davon machen? Selbst auf der Speedfan Homepage konnte ich dazu nichts finden.


----------



## SithSpit (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: SpeedFan - Mainboard Kompatibilitätsliste*

Hallo zusammen,
nach langem hin und her bin endlich mal auf eine ordentliche Anleitung zu Speedfan gestoßen. Der Flexsist war es.   Kann mich nicht beklagen, bisher läuft alles wie gewünscht. Danke Dir! Das Problem, das bei mir nicht "Software Controlled" steht habe ich auch. Durch langes suchen in Google und englischen Foren bin ich auf eine Lösung gestoßen. Dieses "Problem" haben wohl einige. Hier ist dann "Manuel" das "Software Controlled"! Zumindest klappt das bei mir so einwandfrei.


----------

